# Cataloy and Fibreglass mixed together



## Commadee (Jun 12, 2014)

when I have a vehicle with rust spots its grind the hell out of it fibreglass sand then cataloy filler sand primer 

Today just for the hell of it, i mixed the fibreglass and cataloy with a blob of hardener together on the same oinion board, weird results no horrible surface not even a pinhole, it still took a bit of rubbing not near as easy as cataloy filler on its own but not as hard as raw fibreglass 
I also found I can rub it early when the mix is on the turn or just passed going off with an 80 grit by hand, it clogs the paper but removes a lot excess 

Indasa silver autofill and monofil bridging fibre (the green stuff)

Does anybody use this method does the rust return quicker 

Does this work on all types cataloy fibreglass U-holes Ispon p38 p40 that needs a glitch seriously


----------

